# Pandemic Art Projects... What have you been working on?



## hiraeth2018 (Jun 25, 2020)

This wall hanging is made with embroidery hoops, doilies, and miscellaneous lace, feather, yarn trim. I had most collected by the time our lock down happened (early March).


This is my next project...
I will put her together and paint her like an undersea water garden.

My access to art supplies is limited now... I am told everything is being held up at the docks coming in from China. How are you getting supplies?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

All I do now, craft-wise, is crochet. Not for myself (nowhere to keep things). I made "chair socks" for my sister.
Good idea what you've done with all the doilies. I hope you post the mannequin once you've finished her.


----------



## jujube (Jun 25, 2020)

Wow! That's very nice!  Looking forward to seeing the mannequin.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m playing a lot of saxophone and learning some exciting new songs. Hopefully I’ll be able to upload some songs and share them. 

Im working on our kitchen. It’s taking forever to get a kitchen refinished by the pandemic slowed things down some.

Im growing vegetables   🌶 trying new recipes and kayaking, bicycling, walking and swimming which means...... losing weight and toning up.  

I like the doilies idea. The mannequin looks interesting so far.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2020)

I got these...


I call them metars.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 5, 2020)

Just an update on my mannequin project... no, I'm not done yet, just wanted you to see my progress. I live in a small coastal community and resources seem to be limited now. So much comes from overseas now and stores are not or can not stock up fast enough. Are you finding it difficult finding supplies for your projects? AND THE PRICES!


----------

